# New find, requesting help to identify very old tricycle



## SjR (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello folks,

This is a recent find for me. I am requesting help in identifying what I think is a very old tricycle. Overall length is 30 inches, 25 inches to the top of handle bar.  No ID at all on the tricycle except for the number 1575 or 1573 which is located where a badge would be. Pictures show other measurements. 
Thank you to all who viewed or responded to this thread.

SJR


----------



## Jonny Mags (Jul 12, 2017)

Very old: True.  I'de say 1910-20ish. Wheels are in super awesome shape. This type of wheel takes rubber tubing with a steel wire center that is brazed using a jig to "push" the tubing back so it wont melt. During this era very few manufacturers had any badging. Look under the bottom of the seat for a stamp. It can be hard to read at times. If it has a number similar and a name that can point you to a town or perhaps a manufacturer. I have a couple in this era and both have name stamps  on the sheet metal under the seat. Unfortunately there were makers that bought saddles and this can throw you off.
JM


----------



## SjR (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for that insight. I will check the seat. I checked the seat and everything attached to it with a magnifying glass--nothing found.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 14, 2017)

The number on the head could be a catalog model number. These older turn of the twentieth century trikes are harder to identify. There were more manufacturers back then that made very similar models. Some makers had a badge and some painted the name on the frame somewhere. I'm guessing the present paint job was added sometime later and has obscured any identification that may have existed.


----------



## Gerald Martin (Aug 11, 2017)

SjR said:


> Thanks for that insight. I will check the seat. I checked the seat and everything attached to it with a magnifying glass--nothing found.



I just found one almost like mine still has the badge. It reads One of the badger line what I found out it was made my Garton in Wisconsin


----------

